# Resistance is futile!



## Northerner (Apr 13, 2017)

OK, I give in, I have got fed up of reading everyone else's Libre posts so have taken the plunge and will be voluntarily connecting myself on a (semi)permanent basis to a biometric scanning device in the next 5-7 days 

 

Had a right palaver trying to buy the darned thing though - website refused to respond to the 'find address' button, so had to enter manually, then it refused to respond to the 'payment' button. Ended up logging out, entering my address via my account details and finally got all the way through. Obviously some kind of test that all you others are sworn to secrecy about and couldn't tell me - well, now I have told the world!!!  

Looking forward to becoming part of the Collective


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 13, 2017)

Welcome to the Dark Side (wrong film!)


----------



## Robin (Apr 13, 2017)

Ha! Gotcha! The power of the forum! ( and maybe we did whisper in the DF's ear at the Southampton Meet)


----------



## Ljc (Apr 13, 2017)

Gotcha


----------



## Northerner (Apr 13, 2017)

Hoping I can get it all settled in before the Half Marathon - will be interested to see how my BG behaves, and if it is working correctly, better than having to stop for a fingerprick test


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 13, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Hoping I can get it all settled in before the Half Marathon - will be interested to see how my BG behaves, and if it is working correctly, better than having to stop for a fingerprick test



Sounds like a good idea, I was thinking of ordering a sensor ready for when I do the Moonwalk to make testing easier.


----------



## Steff (Apr 13, 2017)

Good luck with it @Northerner


----------



## Ljc (Apr 13, 2017)

They don't take long to send them out. 
Just beware of door jams, sensors have the inbuilt ability to attract them, well mine do. .


----------



## Northerner (Apr 13, 2017)

Ljc said:


> They don't take long to send them out.
> Just beware of door jams, sensors have the inbuilt ability to attract them, well mine do. .


Yes, I've noticed that - can't remember the last time I banged into a door jamb - are they heavy? Do they tilt you off balance?


----------



## grovesy (Apr 13, 2017)

Good luck, hope you get on with it.


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 13, 2017)

Look  I just found on eBay, stickers to cover the sensor!

http://m.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_nkw...TR5.TRC1.Xfreestyle+libre&sqp=freestyle+libre


----------



## Ljc (Apr 13, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> Look  I just found on eBay, stickers to cover the sensor!
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_nkw...TR5.TRC1.Xfreestyle+libre&sqp=freestyle+libre



I've just seen a bid for a sensor on there £95  they must be daft


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 13, 2017)

Ljc said:


> I've just seen a bid for a sensor on there £95  they must be daft


What!!!???


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 13, 2017)

I very rarely use ebay, but it popped up when I put libre into google to order a sensor!


----------



## Ljc (Apr 13, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> What!!!???


I know and their is worse further down the page on the link above


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 13, 2017)

I might have a look!!! Its shocking that people are reselling these sort of items to make a profit!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 16, 2017)

Just got an email that it will be arriving on Tuesday 

Isuppose the two main things concerning me are 1) Showering and 2) Sleeping. 

I shower every day, and sometimes twice if I've been out in the garden, so worried about it coming off in the shower.

I have been very aware that I tend to sleep in a foetal position, but on both sides, although mostly my left side. I remember reading that sleeping on it might affect the accuracy.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Apr 16, 2017)

Re showering. They are supposed to be waterproof for 30 mins. I've not however put this to the test - I tend to try not to get that arm too wet when showering, and pat it dry around the sensor straight away when done. I may just be being over cautious though. I seem to remember on other threads that people went swimming with them and got some sort of waterproof tape to put over them.
Re sleeping. I always used to wear mine on my left arm as I tend to sleep more on my right side, precisely as I thought it may affect the readings. However, I experimented a couple of sensors ago and found the readings are closer on my dominant arm i.e. the right, and sleeping on it seems to be fine. Saying that, I put it towards the back of my arm rather than on the side so I don't tend to sleep directly on it.

I still takefinger prick readings a couple of times a day when using libre just to see what the difference is, as I find it can change during the day.

Welcome to the dark side


----------



## Northerner (Apr 16, 2017)

Thanks @Greyhound Gal  I'm a leftie, and tend to sleep on my left-hand side mostly. I guess I'll just have to see how it goes! Looking forward to it, I'm sure it will give me a few surprises!


----------



## Robin (Apr 16, 2017)

I'm a side sleeper, and do the same as Greyhound Gal, put it right round the back of my arm, then I'm not lying on it directly. (whenever I haven't got it round far enough I find it's uncomfortable to lie on anyway). Mine's been fine with daily showers.
I have always put a bit of micropore tape over the top as belt and braces, but I'm not sure it's really necessary, the most difficult bit about the whole process has always been trying to prise the sensor off when it's finished.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 16, 2017)

Robin said:


> I'm a side sleeper, and do the same as Greyhound Gal, put it right round the back of my arm, then I'm not lying on it directly. (whenever I haven't got it round far enough I find it's uncomfortable to lie on anyway). Mine's been fine with daily showers.
> I have always put a bit of micropore tape over the top as belt and braces, but I'm not sure it's really necessary, the most difficult bit about the whole process has always been trying to prise the sensor off when it's finished.


It's a shame there aren't more options of where to put it - I wonder if they are working on that, or 'sticking' with the upper arm? CGMs work in other places and use similar technology, I would have thought.


----------



## Ljc (Apr 16, 2017)

Bet you can't wait for it to arrive.
I'm a side sleeper too.  So far I've never had any problems I get it as far round the back as I can.
I love real hot showers, you just have to be a bit careful when washing, drying that area.
Lucky you, you won't have to worry about bra straps  do beware of those pesky door jams though. 
Having said that 
Just like @Robin says  , the most difficult bit of the whole process has been trying to prise the sensor off when it's finished, they really *don't *want to let go. 
Till I am reasonably sure how a new sensor  behaves at various BG levels   I bodge my finger, then 10-15 mins later swipe sensor. 
You'll find the actual graph fascinating and really helpful. 
The code to get into the professional bit is CAA1C, you need to tick yes in there.


----------



## Barb (Apr 16, 2017)

Northerner said:


> OK, I give in, I have got fed up of reading everyone else's Libre posts so have taken the plunge and will be voluntarily connecting myself on a (semi)permanent basis to a biometric scanning device in the next 5-7 days
> 
> View attachment 3199
> 
> ...



Confession time. Was put off by the cost for a long time but succumbed to the lure of two sensors plus monitor in the promotion that's lured many others in. It makes old-fashioned blood sugar testing seem really clunky and awkward. Every time my lovely Ken alerts (should add he's my alert dog for those who haven't met him) I have to check his accuracy with a blood test - can be very difficult when you're standing on a packed train and trying not to smear blood everywhere. The Libre has streamlined everything and got rid of a lot of my awkwardness and embarrassment about frequent testing in public places.

The only downside was that I had to delay a pretty critical dental appointment as I knew I would need an X Ray and that's a no-no when wearing the Libre. Currently sensor-free and counting the days to joining the Libre club again. Think it's definitely the right decision Northerner and everyone else who is considering trying one out


----------



## Northerner (Apr 16, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Bet you can't wait for it to arrive.
> I'm a side sleeper too.  So far I've never had any problems I get it as far round the back as I can.
> I love real hot showers, you just have to be a bit careful when washing, drying that area.
> Lucky you, you won't have to worry about bra straps  do beware of those pesky door jams though.
> ...


Thanks Lin  As I understand it, it's best to put it on then leave it for 24 hours before activating it, is that right? Also, does the meter take the same blood test strips as the Freestyle Optium? Hope so, as I already have some of those on prescription


----------



## Robin (Apr 16, 2017)

I always put mine on 24 hrs in advance, I find it reads low for the first day otherwise.
When I first started using mine, I looked at a Facebook group of Libre users, and some of them were unofficially trying out other areas of the body, upper abdomen seemed a favourite. Trouble is, if you do, and you have a problem with that sensor, Abbot aren't going to replace it.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 16, 2017)

I joined that FB group a while ago, must start reading it


----------



## Ljc (Apr 16, 2017)

@Northerner ,Sorry I can't help with the test strips I've looked online and am still unsure, I'm  using my gluco Rx  till Find out. Perhaps others here will know.
I try and leave mine longer than 24 hrs to settle in.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 16, 2017)

Good luck with it Alan.  Yes, it uses the Optium Neo strips - bg and ketones.  I've got an Optium and it's useful because you can have a direct comparison between sensor and strips on the reader (and just need to carry one meter!)


----------



## Ljc (Apr 16, 2017)

Matt Cycle said:


> Good luck with it Alan.  Yes, it uses the Optium Neo strips - bg and ketones.  I've got an Optium and it's useful because you can have a direct comparison between sensor and strips on the reader (and just need to carry one meter!)


@Matt Cycle ,Thanks . I wonder if I can persuade my practice to prescribe a few.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 16, 2017)

Matt Cycle said:


> Good luck with it Alan.  Yes, it uses the Optium Neo strips - bg and ketones.  I've got an Optium and it's useful because you can have a direct comparison between sensor and strips on the reader (and just need to carry one meter!)


That's great Matt, thanks  I only have the Optium as my spare meter, chiefly for ketones, but will put in a new order for some strips


----------



## Northerner (Apr 16, 2017)

Ljc said:


> @Matt Cycle ,Thanks . I wonder if I can persuade my practice to prescribe a few.


I don't see why they should refuse Lin


----------



## Ljc (Apr 16, 2017)

Northerner said:


> I don't see why they should refuse Lin


I'm up for a fight lol.


----------



## Sally71 (Apr 16, 2017)

My 10p worth...

Many people find it better to insert the sensor 24 hours before activating it, but we don't, we just activate it straight away and don't find it makes any difference at all to the accuracy.  I think we are in the minority though!
Should be no problem with showering, we had a couple of sensors that looked like they were trying to fall off after a couple of days normal use though, so now always stick Tegaderm over them as a precaution.  Which I think actually gives them an extra level of waterproofing if you go swimming, and makes them hard to remove at the end!
Yes they do take the Optium blood test strips, we currently only use the ketone ones, as we have to use Accu Chek Aviva glucose ones with the pump kit, but when daughter eventually goes onto a different pump we'll probably get the Optium glucose strips too and use the Libre as the main meter.
Hope you enjoy your Libre as much as we do!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 16, 2017)

Thanks @Sally71  Might invest in some Tegaderm, just until I feel confident with them sticking OK!


----------



## Robin (Apr 16, 2017)

I'm looking forward to finding out what happens to your trace overnight, as a non-basal user. Will you have the 'washing line' effect, of a dip around 3am and a rise, or will you have a straight line because you have enough of your own insulin for it to adjust to counter it?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 16, 2017)

Robin said:


> I'm looking forward to finding out what happens to your trace overnight, as a non-basal user. Will you have the 'washing line' effect, of a dip around 3am and a rise, or will you have a straight line because you have enough of your own insulin for it to adjust to counter it?


Yes, I'm wondering about that as well!  I tend to wake around similar levels to my bedtime levels, usually within meter accuracy tolerances, but it will be interesting to know what's going on!


----------



## khskel (Apr 16, 2017)

Northerner said:


> That's great Matt, thanks  I only have the Optium as my spare meter, chiefly for ketones, but will put in a new order for some strips


The reader also fits in the optium case


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 16, 2017)

Like Sally I use Tegaderm over my sensor.  I then don't need to worry about showering, door jams (they definitely attract sensors) or anything.  I am a wait 24 hours before activating person and it seems to work for me.  Sleeping is not a problem as I put it fairly near the back of my arm so that I am not actually leaning on it when sleeping on my side.  I switch between using left then right to make sure I avoid the same spot for a good fortnight.  All in all it is great when out walking, diong gardening, exercise.  It encourages me to check when maybe I would not bother if I had to get the test kit out, and so I head off highs and lows before they become a problem.

It will be very interesting to hear how your levels behave since you are still making you ur very own insulin.

I hope that you enjoy using it.


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 16, 2017)

Ps
I got a box of test strips from the GP specifically for the Libre as I usually use Accu check Ines for my pump hand set.  It was no problem especially when I explained how I fund the Libre and now do less fingerprick tests.


----------



## Ljc (Apr 16, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> Ps
> I got a box of test strips from the GP specifically for the Libre as I usually use Accu check Ines for my pump hand set.  It was no problem especially when I explained how I fund the Libre and now do less fingerprick tests.


Great minds think alike , that's what I'm planning to say.


----------



## happydog (Apr 16, 2017)

Alan, I hope you will love your Libre when it comes.   Good luck with it.  Isn't it great that there is something to make life easier?


----------



## trophywench (Apr 16, 2017)

I know a really good way of removing a Libre 'cannula' - you walk it onto the edge of your open motorhome bathroom door and it rips them smartly out before you can say a word.  Not even painful!  Very efficient indeed ...... didn't even fall out of the short sleeve of the T-shirt I was wearing.

NB - I hadn't realised before seeing it out - that it has a vicious spike on it - so has to go in the sharps bin, not the rubbish bin, when you've finished with it.  I expected it to be like a pump cannula and assumed the introducer needle must be in the inserter.  Nope, that just goes in the ordinary bin.

Libre rep inserted my first (on a small hospital trial at my clinic) and insisted that one didn't have to wait 24 hours and that lying on them made absolutely no difference.  So she deemed the arm I usually lie on to be the absolutely best site, to prove what she was telling us.  In which case - it's totally useless on me.  Over the 10 days it lasted, ONE reading matched my Insight meter value - and the difference twixt meter and Libre was as little as 1.5 and as high as 6+  with no pattern like a certain %age difference, or closer on lower ones, the differences were as random as the actual readings.  For two or 3 whole days according to it, I was hypo most of the day, going down to 1.9 at times.  Admittedly a couple of times when it said I was high 1s to low 2s, I was in the high 3s to low 4s - but other times it would say I was 2.5 and I was really 8 or 9 ....... always a reason like I'd not ever so long had a sandwich so I'd expect it to be what my meter said.

I have got another couple of sensors - but can't say I have much enthusiasm, still - I'll stick another in the other arm tomorrow and activate it Tuesday and see what occurs.  Perhaps since I now have the firm expectation I'm wasting my time - instead of thinking 'what a brilliant way it is of doing a basal test' - I won't be?  LOL


----------



## trophywench (Apr 16, 2017)

PS Alan - no way are you ever going to look like Seven of Nine - so just forget THAT! 

I wouldn't half mind being mistaken for her though .......


----------



## Northerner (Apr 18, 2017)

Libre will be arriving at 11:50-12:50  It will be delivered by Fidelis, my DPD driver, who is currently on delivery 11 - I am delivery 59!


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 18, 2017)

Are you getting excited about it now?


----------



## Robin (Apr 18, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Libre will be arriving at 11:50-12:50  It will be delivered by Fidelis, my DPD driver, who is currently on delivery 11 - I am delivery 59!


I was having a two minute chat with my DPD driver on the doorstep recently. He was 2 minutes early, so the barcode wouldn't scan until the appointed time. He said the drivers have a much tighter delivery schedule ( to the nearest 5 minutes) than the one hour slots that the customer gets, and he has to phone in immediately if he gets stuck in traffic, so they can email the customers down the line whose deliveries are going to be late.


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 18, 2017)

My time slot for delivery is 0951-1051


----------



## Robin (Apr 18, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> My time slot for delivery is 0951-1051


Mine are always an amusingly odd number of minutes past the hour.


----------



## grovesy (Apr 18, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Libre will be arriving at 11:50-12:50  It will be delivered by Fidelis, my DPD driver, who is currently on delivery 11 - I am delivery 59!


For a minute i thought you were having delivered by a new delivery company. I like the way you can track DPD delivery. 
I have always found drivers courteous and helpful. When delivering  Shadow's food they always brought into to hall even the female driver.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 18, 2017)

Robin said:


> Mine are always an amusingly odd number of minutes past the hour.


Actually, mine is 11:49-12:49!  Currently, he is on delivery 22  Nah, trying not to get excited because I want to put it on then leave it 24 hours before activating it  Nervous about it working OK - will go for a short run on Thursday to practice using it before the half marathon on Sunday


----------



## khskel (Apr 18, 2017)

May your graphs be smooth and level.


----------



## Ljc (Apr 18, 2017)

khskel said:


> May your graphs be smooth and level.


Seconded


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 18, 2017)

My sensor has arrived (OH just text me).


----------



## Northerner (Apr 18, 2017)

khskel said:


> May your graphs be smooth and level.


Or at least, true!  30 minutes away...


----------



## Northerner (Apr 18, 2017)

The Libre has landed!


----------



## Ljc (Apr 18, 2017)

Northerner said:


> The Libre has landed!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229


Um, did you only get two boxes?  as you should have two sensors =3 boxes


----------



## Northerner (Apr 18, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Um, did you only get two boxes?  as you should have two sensors =3 boxes


There's another sensor under the one you can see


----------



## Ljc (Apr 18, 2017)

Northerner said:


> There's another sensor under the one you can see


----------



## Hazel (Apr 18, 2017)

I will be interested in your reports on this Alan.

Surprised you have succumbed to the hype.  I have yet to hear of a 100% success rate.

I will stick to the 'old fashioned way


----------



## grovesy (Apr 18, 2017)

Hazel said:


> I will be interested in your reports on this Alan.
> 
> Surprised you have succumbed to the hype.  I have yet to hear of a 100% success rate.
> 
> I will stick to the 'old fashioned way


As i am quite clumsy and it can only be worn on the arm it makes a none starter for me.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 18, 2017)

Hazel said:


> I will be interested in your reports on this Alan.
> 
> Surprised you have succumbed to the hype.  I have yet to hear of a 100% success rate.
> 
> I will stick to the 'old fashioned way


Well, I have thought about it for probably two years, so it's not really an impulse buy  I wanted to wait for a good body of opinion and experience before taking the plunge and have been persuaded by the largely positive reviews I have read. Yes, there are some negatives, but I won't know until I try it how it works for me!  You'd be hard pushed to find anything of this type that is 100% successful.

Countdown has begun - have attached the first sensor and am going to wait 24 hours before activating it  It seems such an insubstantial little thing - especially for something that comes out of that rather elaborate sensor pack and applicator!


----------



## Lindarose (Apr 18, 2017)

Look forward to hearing how you get on with it. Hopefully will be a great help to you when you're running.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 18, 2017)

Lindarose said:


> Look forward to hearing how you get on with it. Hopefully will be a great help to you when you're running.


The big test of that will hopefully come on Sunday!


----------



## Ljc (Apr 18, 2017)

Just wait till you try to take it off, you won't think its insubstantial then, don't worry it's not at all painful, it just doesn't want to let go.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 18, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Just wait till you try to take it off, you won't think its insubstantial then, don't worry it's not at all painful, it just doesn't want to let go.


At the moment I feel I am worrying more about it dropping off!


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 18, 2017)

Don't worry, it won't. I find mine starts to lose its adherence on Day 13, so I stick a plaster over it to get full value. And I always put it on towards the inside of the back of the arm, so door jambs aren't a problem. I can still walk through doors without touching the sides in any event. It's a skill.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Apr 18, 2017)

Still not got mine, for varous reasons, so will be interested to hear how you get on with it, Alan 

I can't walk through doors without bumping into them even without a sensor ... perhaps I should invest in some of those waterwings they give children in swimming pools ...


----------



## Ljc (Apr 18, 2017)

Northerner said:


> At the moment I feel I am worrying more about it dropping off!


No chance of that happening


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 19, 2017)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Still not got mine, for varous reasons, so will be interested to hear how you get on with it, Alan
> 
> I can't walk through doors without bumping into them even without a sensor ... perhaps I should invest in some of those waterwings they give children in swimming pools ...


That is an interesting image.
Everyone using a Libre sensor wandering around with water wings!! 
 Tegaderm works well and repellant to door jams built into it.


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 19, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Just wait till you try to take it off, you won't think its insubstantial then, don't worry it's not at all painful, it just doesn't want to let go.


I had to get my OH to help pull mine off!!! It just didnt want to budge.


----------



## Ljc (Apr 19, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> That is an interesting image.
> Everyone using a Libre sensor wandering around with water wings!!
> Tegaderm works well and repellant to door jams built into it.




I'm developing the libra funny walk  My top half tends  to lean away from doors/doorjambs as I go near them


----------



## Northerner (Apr 19, 2017)

Just browsing amazon and came across someone selling a single sensor for £99!  Why on earth would you pay that when you can get them from Abbott for half the price? Crazy!


----------



## Robin (Apr 19, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Just browsing amazon and came across someone selling a single sensor for £99!  Why on earth would you pay that when you can get them from Abbott for half the price? Crazy!


There are some countries where the Libre isn't available, ( is it available in the US yet? They we're having their own version that could only be read by a doctor at one point) presume people desperate for them might pay that.


----------



## Ljc (Apr 19, 2017)

They could be fake too.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 19, 2017)

Just did my first scan - 4.2 with a downward arrow, fingerprick says 3.8!  Happy with that!  It will be interesting to see what the jelly baby does


----------



## Northerner (Apr 19, 2017)

Hehe! I'm 5.0 with an up arrow now  Don't worry, I won't give a running commentary!


----------



## Robin (Apr 19, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Hehe! I'm 5.0 with an up arrow now  Don't worry, I won't give a running commentary!


It's compelling, isn't it.


----------



## Dollypolly (Apr 19, 2017)

Good Luck with it.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 19, 2017)

Can't see the issue with door jambs myself - I've never had a problem.  The sensor's on the back of your arm so unless you've got bingo wings with your arm flapping about you shouldn't have any issues Alan.  I've never had one come completely unstuck yet but sometimes (not always) towards the last few days of the sensor it starts to lift a bit.  This is where tape/tegaderm etc may prove useful as security to ensure it doesn't fall off.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 19, 2017)

Matt Cycle said:


> Can't see the issue with door jambs myself - I've never had a problem.  The sensor's on the back of your arm so unless you've got bingo wings with your arm flapping about you shouldn't have any issues Alan.  I've never had one come completely unstuck yet but sometimes (not always) towards the last few days of the sensor it starts to lift a bit.  This is where tape/tegaderm etc may prove useful as security to ensure it doesn't fall off.


Hadn't realised how skinny my arms were until I came to find the place to stick the sensor!  I was doing some gardening today though - chopping and pulling branches out of a big shrub in my garden and I did have to keep reminding myself not to knock my arm! 

Haven't quite got used to being able to scan whenever I want yet!


----------



## Ljc (Apr 19, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Hehe! I'm 5.0 with an up arrow now  Don't worry, I won't give a running commentary!


So you're not that keen on it then


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 19, 2017)

I find it useful to remember that the Libre is showing me roughly what my BG was 15 min ago.
I tend to ignore the comparison with BG but use the arrows to head off any hypers and hypos.

I hope that it helps with the half marathon and look forward to hearing how you get on.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Apr 20, 2017)

Interesting that your Libre is showing higher readings than finger prick test. Mine has only done that once (in 8 sensors), and it was showing a 9.something when finger prick was 5.something. Needless to say it went back, after a few days of iffy readings, and Abbot replaced it.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 20, 2017)

4.2 vs 3.8 is pretty much identical in my book! I would treat both.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 20, 2017)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> 4.2 vs 3.8 is pretty much identical in my book! I would treat both.


It showed 3.9 earlier today - checked against BG meter - also 3.9!  That'll do me! Every test I've checked against the meter has been spot on, certainly as close as I might expect when testing the same drop of blood twice, or two fingers at the same time, or same blood/two meters (if you get my drift!)

I expect the novelty will wear off a little, but at the moment I'm interested to see what actually happens during all those times when I wouldn't normally have tested. Things were remarkably level overnight, then started to rise as soon as I got up (thanks DP!). Peaked at 9.5 during my run, despite the fact I'd had 7 units of not-so-rapid 90 minutes earlier for a single slice of Burgen (eaten 45 mins after injecting, and 45 mins before the 9.5). Currently following what my somewhat carby lunch is doing to me  Here's the story so far:


----------



## Robin (Apr 20, 2017)

Very jealous of your overnight profile!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 20, 2017)

Northerner said:


> It showed 3.9 earlier today - checked against BG meter - also 3.9!  That'll do me! Every test I've checked against the meter has been spot on, certainly as close as I might expect when testing the same drop of blood twice, or two fingers at the same time, or same blood/two meters (if you get my drift!)
> 
> I expect the novelty will wear off a little, but at the moment I'm interested to see what actually happens during all those times when I wouldn't normally have tested. Things were remarkably level overnight, then started to rise as soon as I got up (thanks DP!). Peaked at 9.5 during my run, despite the fact I'd had 7 units of not-so-rapid 90 minutes earlier for a single slice of Burgen (eaten 45 mins after injecting, and 45 mins before the 9.5). Currently following what my somewhat carby lunch is doing to me  Here's the story so far:
> 
> View attachment 3247



7 units for one slice of burgen!   It's only got 11g carbs.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 20, 2017)

Matt Cycle said:


> 7 units for one slice of burgen!   It's only got 11g carbs.


I know! It's ridiculous  I suspect most of the insulin goes to cover the DP, not the toast


----------



## grovesy (Apr 20, 2017)

Glad it seems to work for you.


----------



## khskel (Apr 20, 2017)

Odd isn't it, 1 unit per slice for me. Sounds like you get the DP fairly bad.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 20, 2017)

khskel said:


> Odd isn't it, 1 unit per slice for me. Sounds like you get the DP fairly bad.


I think it must be a combination of liver dump and insulin resistance early in the morning, yet I was perfectly steady overnight with no exogenous insulin at all. 7 units was probably 1 unit too many, but even so I had 6 units for a burgen ham and branston sandwich, banana, Onken cherry yoghurt and two pieces of 85% chocolate for lunch - so considerably more carbs for the same amount of insulin!  Evenings require even less insulin per carb, so I must build up sensitivity through the day and my liver settles down 

I'm not Type 1, I'm Type 1-of-a-kind


----------



## happydog (Apr 20, 2017)

I am so glad that you are finding you new way of testing interesting and helpful.  Keep us posted how it continues


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Apr 20, 2017)

I have similar differences in insulin:carb ratio through the day, Alan - currently having 1 unit for about 7g carbs at breakfast and 1 unit for 21g carbs at lunchtime.  I'd love to only have a 9.5 peak mid-morning though!  Can't find a way to inject enough insulin to stop the peak without being hypo by lunchtime - the only thing that seems to work for me is fooling my body into not doing the liver dump by going back to bed straight after breakfast.  It's weirdly counter-intuitive from the diabetes point of view, but if I don't go back to bed my bgl's likely to be 15 mid-morning and if I do it's likely to be 4.


----------



## New-journey (Apr 21, 2017)

So interesting! I am glad the numbers correlate between the two readings. I am going to buy one in May when I have more paid work happening, can't wait as I have had a nine month break.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 21, 2017)

Well, I'm pretty happy with my first full day!  Just a couple of mild hypos and a couple above range


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 21, 2017)

I wish mine looked like that!


----------



## New-journey (Apr 21, 2017)

It is amazing you achieve these flat lines without any basal! Must be reassuring to see and makes sense of your good HbA1c.


----------



## Ljc (Apr 21, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> I wish mine looked like that!


Me too.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 21, 2017)

I do have to try a bit, honest!  

Actually, one year on my Diaversary I decided to have a 'day off diabetes' since I don't need basal. I didn't inject all day and tried to eat as low carb as I could all day. I seem to remember my numbers were in the 8s and 9s for much of the day. It would be interesting to try it again and follow what happens on the Libre.

It is actually 5 years ago this month that I stopped needing basal (I think, or is it only 4?). A GPSI told me that it would probably only last a week or two... Either my beta cells are made of stern stuff or my immune system is a bit of a wimp...


----------



## Northerner (Apr 26, 2017)

Update: Well, I have been really pleased with the Libre so far  The biggest discrepancy between the scanner and a blood test has been about 1 mmol/l, which is well within tolerances, so I really can't complain about that and it means that I have been able to trust what it is telling me  I wouldn't say I'm doing fewer blood tests - maybe missing out one or two a day, but still doing my pre-meal and bedtime tests  It's given me a lot of information about how my blood sugar behaves and things I need to watch out for 

One problem I had last night was a 'Sensor error' - told me to try again in 10 minutes, and it has been fine since - I presume others have had this on occasion? How often?


----------



## Ljc (Apr 26, 2017)

I knew you'd like it.
I've not had a sensor error yet,  I've only been wired up since 13th Feb


----------



## grovesy (Apr 26, 2017)

Glad you are liking it and it is giving you valuable information.


----------



## Robin (Apr 26, 2017)

Ive had sensor error a couple of times, (less than once per sensor) usually when I've been changing rapidly, especially near the top of a spike, or when a hypo is bottoming out. I think in my case, the sensor couldn't cope with the rapid change from up to down.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 26, 2017)

Robin said:


> Ive had sensor error a couple of times, (less than once per sensor) usually when I've been changing rapidly, especially near the top of a spike, or when a hypo is bottoming out. I think in my case, the sensor couldn't cope with the rapid change from up to down.


Ah, I wonder if it was that then - I think my levels were probably falling rapidly at the time  I felt my heart sink when I saw the message though - clearly I have formed a bond with Sally Sensor


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 26, 2017)

Robin said:


> Ive had sensor error a couple of times, (less than once per sensor) usually when I've been changing rapidly, especially near the top of a spike, or when a hypo is bottoming out. I think in my case, the sensor couldn't cope with the rapid change from up to down.



That's exactly it I think Robin. From memory the sensor measures every minute and then combined those values to plot points every 10-15 minutes (can't recall!). If some those readings are really widely spread/outside of expected tolerance, the reader wonders whether one or more of them is an anomaly and wants to wait 10 minutes rather than giving a wrong reading. 

I have only had a handful in all the sensors I have used. To be hones I've had more readings that are substantially out from fingerstick (2-3+) than 'not available'. But both are pretty rare in my experience


----------



## Northerner (Apr 26, 2017)

Thanks Mike - at least I have an idea of what might be going on, so I'll have to improve my control so it doesn't happen again!


----------



## Sprogladite (Apr 26, 2017)

This has been a really interesting thread, I ordered my Libre 2 days ago so it should be arriving any day now! Very excited!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 26, 2017)

Sprogladite said:


> This has been a really interesting thread, I ordered my Libre 2 days ago so it should be arriving any day now! Very excited!


Hope it works well for you!


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Apr 26, 2017)

Abbott should be giving us introducer fees


----------



## Sprogladite (Apr 27, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Hope it works well for you!


Thanks, it arrived last night so experimentation is already underway! Lol


----------



## Ljc (Apr 27, 2017)

Sprogladite said:


> Thanks, it arrived last night so experimentation is already underway! Lol


I hope it works well for you. I've learnt such a lot from the graph . It's also helped me head off several hypo's before they got going .
Don't use it to use treat a hypo though as you may overtreat.


----------



## Steff (Apr 27, 2017)

Sprogladite said:


> Thanks, it arrived last night so experimentation is already underway! Lol


Hope it goes ok S


----------



## Ljc (Apr 27, 2017)

Greyhound Gal said:


> Abbott should be giving us introducer fees


I agree .


----------



## Sprogladite (Apr 27, 2017)

Ljc said:


> I hope it works well for you. I've learnt such a lot from the graph . It's also helped me head off several hypo's before they got going .
> Don't use it to use treat a hypo though as you may overtreat.



Yes it's just helped me to head off a hypo.  I'm pretty sure I'm already a Libre Lover. LOL


----------



## Cobweb1979 (Apr 27, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> Look  I just found on eBay, stickers to cover the sensor!
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_nkw...TR5.TRC1.Xfreestyle+libre&sqp=freestyle+libre


Oooh, I like those!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 29, 2017)

I guess I can't complain at this!  Last 10 days on Libre:


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 29, 2017)

There is some very very good info from them. You can see patterns on the graphs. If you imagine a normal week at work you are ok then on a weekend you are high.  Whats that telling you ?


----------



## trophywench (Apr 29, 2017)

That you need more insulin at weekends so probably need a different basal profile on Sat and Sun ?


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 29, 2017)

A lot of people WILL find out with this good bit of kit TW ! £130 well spent complete with 2 sensors. You can test every minute of the day & it reads through the night.


----------



## Northerner (May 3, 2017)

Noooooooo!!!!!  I am bereft! My first sensor has ended!   What am I going to do now, stick pins in my fingers?  Oh, right, that's what I used to do  

Well, I'm a little sad, because clearly this first sensor has worked really well for me - almost spot on for accuracy compared to blood tests, with probably only 4 or 5 that were more than 1 mmol/l apart (and then no more than 2 mmol/l). Will the next one be as good, or a disappointment? I've decided to wait before putting on the next one, mainly to see how much I miss it (a lot, I suspect). I've learned a lot really - always wondered what happened overnight, but surprised to see how absolutely rock-steady I am. And the DP rise is virtually instant! I always imagined that it would take at least ten minutes to get going, and then build gradually, but it just shoots straight up the moment I get out of bed  

Here's the summary:

 

...and I really can't complain about this:

 

So, now I have to think about getting the thing off my arm. As I understand it from what others have said, I simply need to walk carelessly into a door jamb and off it will pop - am I right?   

Any tips?


----------



## Robin (May 3, 2017)

Northerner said:


> k about getting the thing off my arm. As I understand it from what others have said, I simply need to walk carelessly into a door jamb and off it will pop - am I right


No no, it only does that during the first couple of days. At the end, you have to pick away at it until you've got your fingernail under a corner ( well, that's the problem, I suppose, being circular it doesn't have corners) Oh, and then you'll need the surgical spirit to fetch the ring of sticky off your arm.


----------



## grovesy (May 3, 2017)

Be interested to see if you get withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## Northerner (May 3, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Be interested to see if you get withdrawal symptoms.


I think they've started already!


----------



## Robin (May 3, 2017)

Northerner said:


> I think they've started already!


The sensor I put on for my hol last week ran out the other day, it was a bit of a reality check to have to get up and go into the bathroom and put the light on last night when I wanted to test at 2am, so I didn't disturb OH.
I've compromised at having two weeks with a sensor then two weeks off.


----------



## Northerner (May 3, 2017)

Robin said:


> The sensor I put on for my hol last week ran out the other day, it was a bit of a reality check to have to get up and go into the bathroom and put the light on last night when I wanted to test at 2am, so I didn't disturb OH.
> I've compromised at having two weeks with a sensor then two weeks off.


That's what I'm aiming for  Might wait a bit longer so it is active on my Diaversary at the end of the month


----------



## Sally71 (May 3, 2017)

Northerner said:


> So, now I have to think about getting the thing off my arm. As I understand it from what others have said, I simply need to walk carelessly into a door jamb and off it will pop - am I right?
> 
> Any tips?



Basically just get a firm grip and yank!


----------



## Ljc (May 3, 2017)

Northerner said:


> So, now I have to think about getting the thing off my arm. As I understand it from what others have said, I simply need to walk carelessly into a door jamb and off it will pop - am I right?
> 
> Any tips?


Snip 
They're not painful to remove, a finger prick hurts much more !  I try to peel up a small piece of the plaster  then take a firm grip on the white disc and give a consistent pull. 
I've found it gets easier with practice. I'm also a dab hand at flicking them off
I'm now very careful gointhrough doors 
I bet you'll find it strange not having all that info.


----------



## Ljc (May 3, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Be interested to see if you get withdrawal symptoms.


I know I would.


----------



## Bloden (May 3, 2017)

Sally71 said:


> Basically just get a firm grip and yank!


Oh no! Don't do that...half your skin'll come away with it.


----------



## Kaylz (May 3, 2017)

So @Northerner has the removal been done yet? How did it go? Lol x


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 3, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Noooooooo!!!!!  I am bereft! My first sensor has ended!   What am I going to do now, stick pins in my fingers?  Oh, right, that's what I used to do
> 
> Well, I'm a little sad, because clearly this first sensor has worked really well for me - almost spot on for accuracy compared to blood tests, with probably only 4 or 5 that were more than 1 mmol/l apart (and then no more than 2 mmol/l). Will the next one be as good, or a disappointment? I've decided to wait before putting on the next one, mainly to see how much I miss it (a lot, I suspect). I've learned a lot really - always wondered what happened overnight, but surprised to see how absolutely rock-steady I am. And the DP rise is virtually instant! I always imagined that it would take at least ten minutes to get going, and then build gradually, but it just shoots straight up the moment I get out of bed
> 
> ...



'kin ell Alan.  With graphs like that are you sure you're diabetic?


----------



## stephknits (May 3, 2017)

I have been wondering about joining the club, albeit on an extremely ad-hoc basis due to funds.  However I too was worried about the addiction factor.  I could just see the joy in my girls' faces as they unwrap another sensor for mum on their birthdays .  
My friend, however, had different ideas and has set me up with a dexcom, but bypassing the transmitter and/or official app on the iPhone.  He doctors the transmitter so that he can change the batteries when it runs out and can be used again and the sensor can just keep going until it fails naturally (he can usually get 5-6 weeks out of one!  Thus he reckons costs run at around £10 - 12 per week all in. 
It has been a bit of a hassle to set up, cos you are not using an official app, but everyone on the Facebook page that supports it is hugely helpful.  
I would post a graph showing my results, but Northerner is smug enough already .


----------



## Northerner (May 4, 2017)

That's quite a set up, @stephknits - well done to your friend! 

Ziblon I has been removed, with not much bother at all actually  and I am itching to attach Ziblon II, but really do need to resist! I t did get me thinking about how healthcare professionals often accuse us of being 'obsessive' if we test more than 4-6 times a day...according to the reader I have tested, on average, 31 times a day!  Now, if someone had told me they did 31 fingerpricks a day, I would definitely raise an eyebrow, but there's no point in having a sensor if you don't use it to follow what's going on. Is 31 obsessive? I'd be interested to know how many tests others do, on average. I have done fewer fingerpricks - 4 a day, once I was satisfied with the accuracy of the sensor readings, with the occasional confirmatory fingerprick when I didn't believe what it was telling me (it was usually right! )


----------



## Ljc (May 4, 2017)

I'm glad you the removal wasn't much bother.  It doesn't hurt at all does it. Out  of interest What method did you use.
I'd be interest to know how many times others scan too. You obviously scan more because your a runner.
When I first started  with the Libre I scanned around 14 times a day. It's gone up to 17 recently.  I think it's the utter convenience of the Libre plus what the   graph shows me, rather than being obsessed,  If I feel a bit odd I scan, plus I want to get my monies worth out of it . Now I'm a few months in to being wired up ,  I don't jab my fingers much at all now once I'm happy  with a new a new sensor,  I check it out with my meter once a day, if I can't believe the number and when I'm hypo.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (May 4, 2017)

When I have one on, I still jab about 3x a day ( without libre would jab 6 or 7x a day) but probably check the libre about 15-20x a day. It's just so easy and no mess.


----------



## Robin (May 4, 2017)

My last sensor recorded that I was testing on average 20 times a day. I was on holiday, so out of routine, and probably did more, eg, on a long walk, to head a hypo off at the pass. Thing that amuses me, is that sometimes it'll record that I've swiped it in the middle of the night, and I've no recollection of it at all!
I wouldn't say I was obsessive, but there are times when I just want to know how my BG is doing, and I now find it frustrating if I haven't got a sensor on, and it's not worth wasting a test strip. (Same way I look at my watch all the time, just to see how the time's doing)


----------



## Northerner (May 4, 2017)

20 looks to be a popular number  I suppose the thing is, what's the point of having it if you don't try and squeeze as much useful information out of it as you can?  Actually, I checked it again and it seems I reduced my tests in the second week, so probably the first week there was the novelty of it and more to find out about 

@Ljc - the plaster had come away very slightly so I just gently worked it off and it came off quite easily, although not so easily that it would make me not trust its stickability


----------

